# Tuner issues with Edge and Spectrum



## AMS (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi,

I have been having issues with the tuning adapter not working well with my TiVo edge. Has anyone else had issues lately with this? It is next to impossible to get anyone from spectrum to help. I have tried rebooting and repairing the tuning adapter multiple times with resets of both devices. None of this has worked. Any other thoughts?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Is this the issue or something else?
How do you report bugs so Tivo engineering in California sees them?


----------



## AMS (Oct 16, 2019)

No, not really...I have a tech support person from Spectrum coming to house tomorrow to replace the tuning adapter...we shall see. So far, this TiVo Edge unit upgrade from my Roamio Pro has been awful.


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Success! Looks like the latest Bolt update 21.9.7.v7-USC-11-849 has resolved the issue as of today!
Finally after 3 years!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lprimak said:


> Success! Looks like the latest Bolt update 21.9.7.v7-USC-11-849 has resolved the issue as of today!
> Finally after 3 years!


Wrong forum. See: Odd Audio Dropouts


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Posted here in case Edge has the same issue, which is likely



JoeKustra said:


> Wrong forum. See: Odd Audio Dropouts


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I was quite active in the original forum for audio dropouts. Most were cured with an update that changed code causing the delay when going to live TV from a menu. Now I reseat all my TiVo HDMI connections monthly and have not had any audio problems since starting that process. I have one Roamio that connects to a TV, rather than using an AVR, and I don't touch that connection. It sometimes drops the audio.


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

Your issue is different than mine. Mine has nothing to do with outputs. My issue is the tuner itself not tuning the sound in. No amount of HDMI resetting will cure that one. I could easily reproduce the problem every time as demoed with this video:





However, with the latest update, the problem I am experiencing with tuners is fixed, which is great!



JoeKustra said:


> I was quite active in the original forum for audio dropouts. Most were cured with an update that changed code causing the delay when going to live TV from a menu. Now I reseat all my TiVo HDMI connections monthly and have not had any audio problems since starting that process. I have one Roamio that connects to a TV, rather than using an AVR, and I don't touch that connection. It sometimes drops the audio.


----------

